# Alley EVOGENE hgh ?



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

How good is this hgh? worth a while?... usually I use ansomone, but source is out of Anso this month, and has this one instead.


----------



## harryharry (Dec 7, 2013)

hi

evogene is bunk. i have read in some Forums that the HGH from evogene is bunk.

greets

harry


----------



## giman (Apr 9, 2015)

Why do you not use someone?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

giman said:


> Why do you not use someone?


source is out of it till next 3 weeks


----------

